# smoking male plants



## Fretless (Apr 18, 2007)

As I am enjoying the mesmerizing journey of watching four female plants flower, I had nine male plants that flowered quite rapidly, as male plants are wont to do.
    Re-reading one of my favorite books on the subject, I remembered that they all recommended smoking the males, so here I am, and though it is not an African or super strain, I must say, these males do give a pleasant buzz, and I'm glad I trimmed them off before saying farewell to the bulk of the plants.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 19, 2007)

I have spent the night in a haze for the first time in a while due to none other than aforementioned male mj buds ~ quite stoned, and I am no stranger to outer space ~


----------



## Jbong (Apr 19, 2007)

Smokin males?? Seems to me like you would just get a headache. I thought people threw them out for a reason.


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cant you take the leaves and stock of a male and make it into hash? Thats the only thing id do with a male.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, smoking the male buds primarily, with some small accompanying leaf.  Yeah man, I would say these here are about 1/4 as potent as a female.  Not headachy at all, a true euphoric buzz, milder, but definetely there. 
    As for hash making, not this strain anyway.  The males had little or no visible resin on them.  But resin doesn't necessarily mean THC, after all the hemp varieties can be covered with sticky resin and have almost no THC.  Resin is, I think, more of a visual and tactile enhancer and doesn't relate to potency.  And obviously, it is necessary to make hash easily.
     From what I have read, with the African strains, the males can be almost as potent as the females.  All I know is, I won't be so quick to destroy males in the future.  So long as the flowers haven't gone into bloom, if there's room, let them develop for a week or two, pick them, let them dry, and see what happens.  I'm glad I did.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 20, 2007)

Im about to make some iso with my last remaining males, Ill keep the tops and try em out


----------



## trichnut (Apr 27, 2007)

what makes you high is that frosty stuff on the female buds (most people call that THC) males do not produce THC. the only use a male plant poses is hemp fiber and sexing.


----------



## leelow (Apr 27, 2007)

make some bubble or iso hash with all your male leaf and bud matter, even without trichromes, it has made some awesome haaashhh.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 28, 2007)

trichnut said:
			
		

> what makes you high is that frosty stuff on the female buds (most people call that THC) males do not produce THC. the only use a male plant poses is hemp fiber and sexing.


 
      That is indeed the common wisdom.  Sometimes it pays not to follow the crowd...
    in that 1. Resin (frosty stuff) does not necessarily contain THC, and indeed the hemp strains mentioned can be quite frosty.
         and 2. every good book on the subject clearly shows that male plants do contain THC, in lesser amounts than females, even in the veg. stage.
     And in my experience, some THC is better than no THC!
   (That being said, I ran out of male flowers and am down to small male leaf ~ good for nice buzz after 2 or 3 bowls, but I was looking for aspiriin after smoking any more ~ I suspect a brownie made of male leaf would just put you to bed )
                         ~ Peaceful Emanations ~


----------



## trichnut (Apr 28, 2007)

wow.  I didn't realize the kind of trouble people will go through


----------



## Fretless (Apr 30, 2007)

Back off man, I'm a scientist.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe that I read somewhere that it's not uncommon for a male to be more potent than a female of the same strain and age, early in life. 
I know that I for one have been, HIGH AS A KITE!! Thanks to some male shake. I can not believe that more people have not commented on this. Since there is some non-believers among us....
And to comment on the hemp... I have found huge plots of just that. It was so smelly and sticky. It smelled just as skunky as the real deal and covered in trichomes. But absolutely worthless as a smoke!! Once we found one that must have been well over 15' tall and she had a cola that was over 5' long and 8-10" in diameter. Nice to look at, but nothing worth taking home.


----------



## leelow (May 1, 2007)

the proof is in the pudding, my male hash is very sought after, and it is a nice smooth cerebral high. Currently using ak male plant immature plant matter, using the iso hash method. As a matter of fact my wife whom does not enjoy smoking mj, absoulutey loves the male hash, mind you she is not a regular mj smoker, but covets my male hash, only needing a small one hitter sized ball to keep her nice for hours. So dont let your immature male leave go to waist, its on simple procces away from producing some good medicine.  See tbg's iso hash furom for directions to make iso hash.


----------

